# PINS - Mansfield Jetty - Tarpon on the Fly



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm still sorting through video, but I'm going to go ahead and post these up. We jumped multiple Tarpon and landed 3. The first two pictures are of the same fish I caught...on an 8wt haha!! My other Tarpon is on my buddy's GoPro. The last picture is my buddy and his first Tarpon. Sorry for the awful quality but I had to apply different filters to get the pictures to come out okay. It was pouring down rain when we stuck these fish...therefore it looks like I snapped the picture with a toaster. Again, if you couldn't make it out to PINS last week...well, you ought to re-evaluate your priorities.

This is the first year for me to target Tarpon on the fly and I brought 3 to the rocks in Texas. Unreal. Jumped plenty at Port A North and South jetties and at the Mansfield North and South jetties.



























I don't know why the Texas Fly Fisher's left the jetty so early hahaa didn't want to get soggy I suppose. :cloud:


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

That one you caught is a beast, congrats. I went tarpon fishing a couple weeks ago at the Port A jetties to try and catch some night time full moon ****. It was rough to say the least. Didn't even see any roll before sunset. I just recently got into chunking flies at the jetties and man it's a blast. I need to get better at casting though


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome


----------

